# Vapereso Tarot Nano Kit



## Pieter Geldenhuys (3/8/17)

As per the title

Thanks


----------



## Andre (3/8/17)

http://eciggies.co.za/Tarot-Nano-TC-StarterKit-2500mAh-80W-2ml?search=tarot


----------

